# Should I drill my Raleigh for rod brakes?



## PJ311foo (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a 61 Sports (see below) and recently I came across a 73 Raleigh DL1 ladies bike in the trash! Unfortunately, before this person through this gem away they cut it in hald with a sawzall  I salvaged all the parts that I could including a complete rod brake system. 

My question is this - Should I experiment and put the rod brakes on my Sports? Im VERY hesitant about drilling into the frame to install the hangers / pivots for the brakes. I eye balled the brake shoes and it looks like they will work with the 26" wheels just like they would with my 28" wheels I salvaged from the dead DL1

Yes? No? Think its possible? Just looking for any feedback, opinions, or if anyone else has done this?


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 23, 2011)

Its not working well so far


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually, I took a breather and tried again. With a few adjustments and some bending of the fork brackets, it worked! I took it for a spin and seems to work great. Even with the old brake pads (I just ordered some new ones from oldroads) it stopped well. Gonna ride her around tonight to see how it holds up. Im going to replace all the old nuts and bolts with new ones as well. What do you think?


----------



## ericbaker (Jun 29, 2011)

cool, i cant imagine they work as well but i love how they look.... sweet decade


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually scrapped the whole idea :/ the rears didnt line up at all and the brace / pivots for the rear hangers werent even close to being able to work. At least I tried!


----------

